
Evernote Acquires Skitch - jamesjyu
http://allthingsd.com/20110818/evernote-scoops-up-mac-drawing-app-skitch-makes-it-free/
======
OpenAmazing
It is great to see a company get a lot of money, then put it to really smart /
great use.

I love Skitch. It is one of the apps I use throughout the day in my normal
workflow. It is just too easy to grab a screenshot, add a big red arrow
pointing to the problem and then email that image. I love it.

I'm excited to see Evernote integration (another app I use every day).

~~~
bialecki
Skitch is one of those products that only does a few things, but does them
extremely well. When you experience taking a screenshoting, annotating it,
resizing it, and then dragging it into an email to send to someone, it hurts
having to "click to upload an image" ever again.

------
i386
Wow seriously psyched about Skitch and Evernote. These are two tools that are
completely ingrained in my daily workflow. Glad to see a great exit for the
Skitch team!

------
evbart
Big fan of skitch, hope they dont kill it! Evernote is getting bloated...

------
jscheel
Anybody know the payment terms were for the buyout? I haven't found it
anywhere.

------
p0ppe
Skitch's blog post on it; [http://blog.skitch.com/post/9083996519/huge-skitch-
is-acquir...](http://blog.skitch.com/post/9083996519/huge-skitch-is-acquired-
by-evernote-a-great)

Evernote; [http://blog.evernote.com/2011/08/18/evernote-acquires-
skitch...](http://blog.evernote.com/2011/08/18/evernote-acquires-skitch-
evernote_etc/)

------
apalmblad
Great news for Skitch and great news its becoming free.

I remember the trial, and how much easier it made filing bugs on my website
for small UI tweaks and such. At the time, owing to the fact I'm cheap, I
ended up switched to Jing, which was multiplatform and free, but I consider
something of Skitch's ilk _necessary_ for dealing with bug reporting of UI
issues.

------
rishi
I'm a huge fan of skitch. I hope they continue to support the product.

------
patrickod
Has the android application been published yet ? I can't seem to find in on
market.android.com yet. If not is there a published release date ?

